# Henry and the Great Society



## Richard King (Aug 2, 2006)

I have wondered if anyone else has read this book by H. L. Roush. 
Wondered what you might have thought about it. My friends and I found it to be very thought provoking. I think it would be a great thing to use in homeschooling or just a discussion group. 
I came across this 

http://www.degenhart.us/blog/?page_id=80

and it spurred me to go ahead and ask. 
Anyone here read Henry and the Great Society?


----------



## Ivan (Aug 2, 2006)

I haven't, but after reading about it my interest is piqued. It sounds like it's right up my alley!


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, I was going to mention that I read it, but it looks like you already know that!


----------



## bob (Aug 3, 2006)

I read the book a year or so ago and enjoyed it. While I do not embrace his eschatological views that he presents at the end of the book, I think he quite nicely described the lives of many: "They killed him with kindness, liberated him into slavery; prospered him into poverty; freed him into bondage."


----------



## Richard King (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chad Degenhart_
> Well, I was going to mention that I read it, but it looks like you already know that!




Ha! I didn't even realize that website was someone from the PB. You guys are everywhere! 

I wish young people could read it just to discuss what parts of it they find valid...or to at least assess what possibly they are trading away. I see so much materialism in today's young people it worries me because it would be so easy to trap that kind of person into voting for government gimme programs or compromising their values or letting their time and freedom be stolen.


----------

